# TehBiggustLuzer: Going to ownzor my nub body!



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 5, 2007)

Goal 1: Get to 9 percent bodyfat : My guess is 140 or so lbs....
Goal 2: Get to 160 lbs without gaining much bodyfat
Goal 3: Set a couple more goals   

Height: 5'7.5"
Weight: 154.8 lbs
Bodyfat %: Prolly 18-20%  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Monday:
Bench Press: 135 8,8,6,6
Inc DB Press: 35 8,8,8,8 *increase weight to 40 lbs next week
SkullCrushers: 45 10,10,10 *Could prolly increase weight a little
Dips: Went slow and got 7 and then 6


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 5, 2007)

lawl, i'd pwn j00 in CS son!


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 5, 2007)

You sure about that?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 5, 2007)

Timeline to achieve these goals?


----------



## goob (Mar 6, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> lawl, i'd pwn j00 in CS son!



I don't want to alarm you BigDyl, but I think your keyboard is broken, or your fat fingers are too big for the keys.....


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 6, 2007)

*Monday, March 5th*
Meal 1:  Cheerios, Small Banana, 2 Fish Caps, 1 Multivitamin
Meal 2:  1 Whey Scoop, 1/2 Cup Oats, 1 Larg Banana
Meal 3:   4 oz Salmon, 9 Spears Asparagus, 1 Apple, 1 166G Potato, 1 cup  Milk
Meal 4:   2 tbsp Natty PB, 1 Can Tuna, 1/2 cup pineapple, 1 Serv Br Rice, Broccoli
Meal 5:   Sex Marathon with GF ....no time to eat!
Meal 6:   1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 28 g of mixed nuts
Water Intake:  3500 ML

_Around 2000 Calories_


I need to start waking up earlier  so i can cook a better breakfast than that one!  Weird....i went a whole day without eggs and its tuesday and i didnt eat eggs for breakfast today!!!!  Hmmm looks like lunch is going to be eggs!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 6, 2007)

TehBiggestLuzer said:


> You sure about that?



Yeah, I'd pawn you in like any fps son.


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 6, 2007)

I highly doubt that dyl,  I am very good at CS and Doom2 ....yes doom 2!!!!  
My sensitivity is so low in cs that i just headshot beginner players like you  hahhah jk.  I dun even want to know how many hours i have played in counter-strike .  But i don know a game bt us would likely involve me knifing you in the back !


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 6, 2007)

TehBiggestLuzer said:


> I highly doubt that dyl,  I am very good at CS and Doom2 ....yes doom 2!!!!
> My sensitivity is so low in cs that i just headshot beginner players like you  hahhah jk.  I dun even want to know how many hours i have played in counter-strike .  But i don know a game bt us would likely involve me knifing you in the back !









 <----- Me


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 6, 2007)

What are you trying to do....crush my skull with your fingers?


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 6, 2007)

You must be a noob if you don't know about purepwnage.

That's FPS doug.


http://www.purepwnage.com/


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 6, 2007)

Haha...looks funny. Wish i had sound here at work :0.  Anyways you should pm me an msn messanger name so we can play some cs sometime.  What coast you on......cuz i ping better to central.....and some eastern servers.


*Ian*:  I havent set a serious timetable as of now because i have no idea how long it takes to put on 20 lbs of muscle and lose 14 lbs of fat.  I feel i will be able to do it but i do value alot of things in life over my goals for my body.  It may take me a little bit longer if I have a tcby ice cream once a week with my girlfriend or go out to chilis and have a guiltless grill chicken platter(healthy but has tons of sodium  )  I have finally finished school so overnite cram sessions are done for good!!  I also have quit drinking alcohol except maybe once every 2 months or so!!  I have finally got the eating part of my life pretty stable so i think the gains are going to come fast after i cut down to the body fat % i am happy with.  I also had been out of the gym for 6 months due to a shoulder injury from drunken wrestling and having mono.  Im excited to see what i can do!  What do you think is a realistic timetable?


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 7, 2007)

*Tuesday March 6th*
Meal 1: 1 cup oats, Choc ON Whey, 1 Large Banana
Meal 2: 1 Cup Skim Milk, 55 G Uncle Sam, 1/2 Cup Pinapple, 5 Whites 1 Whole Egg, 3 Fish oil Caps
Meal 3: 8 Spears Asparagus, 1 Potato 166 g, 1 Tuna Can, 2 TBSP PB
Meal 4: 2 Fish Caps, 1 Multivitamin, Tortilla (WW, high fiber), 2 tbsp Hot Sauce, 2 tbsp FF Sour Cream, 4 oz top loin pork chop, random amout of lettuce,  mmmm good wrap but i forgot beans ,  Plate full of Broccoli Flourets
Meal 5: 1/2 Cup CC, 28 Grams mixed nuts
Water Intake: 3500 ml
Calories: 2069


----------



## goob (Mar 7, 2007)

TehBiggestLuzer said:


> *Tuesday March 6th*
> Meal 1: 1 cup oats, Choc ON Whey, 1 Large Banana
> Meal 2: 1 Cup Skim Milk, 55 G Uncle Sam, 1/2 Cup Pinapple, 5 Whites 1 Whole Egg, 3 Fish oil Caps
> Meal 3: 8 Spears Asparagus, 1 Potato 166 g, 1 Tuna Can, 2 TBSP PB
> ...



Did you pour coke on it?


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 7, 2007)

goob said:


> Did you pour coke on it?



I dont like my meat raw at all unless i am eating steak....i cook my meat overdone to most peoples liking and with steak i like it medium well .  I actually cook most my steak to the point there is no blood but i have to do it slow or i will burn it and that is a nono.  Pork i always overcook


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 8, 2007)

*Wednesday, March 7*
Meal 1: 5 Whites 1 Whole, 55 G Uncle Sam, 1/2 cup milk
Meal 2: Burrito(WW wrap, 2 tbsp hot sauce, 4 oz top loin chop, lettuce, 2 tbsp ff sour cream), 3/4 cup corn, 2 fish caps, 1/2 tbsp natty pb
Meal 3: Same burrito in meal 2, banana, 1/2 tbsp pb, multivitamin, Brocc
Meal 4: Tuna Cassarole (1/2 cup cc, 15 g oats, .2 tbsp Worcestshire sauce, 1/2 egg, 13 g ground flax, 35 g tuna, some pepper, 1/2 tbsp olive oil), Asparagus
Meal 5: 1 Cup CC, 28 g mixed nuts, Apple
Water: 4000 ml


----------



## goob (Mar 8, 2007)

Do you know BigDyl outside of IM?


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Do you know BigDyl outside of IM?



BigDyl doesn't go outside of IM


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Do you know BigDyl outside of IM?



Nope


----------



## goob (Mar 8, 2007)

TehBiggestLuzer said:


> Nope



Fair enough. But it does'nt dispel the theory that BigDyl is infact, not a person.  'He' is infact a random software virus that has gained a level of artificial intelligence, floating around in cyberspace to cause havoc at any oppertunity......

BTW, looking good on the diet.


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 8, 2007)

Guess the edit doesnt last long.....Calories for Wednesday were 2005


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 9, 2007)

*Thursday, March 8th*
Meal 1: 1.5 Servings of Tuna Cassarole (1/2 cup cc, 15 g oats, .2 tbsp Worcestshire sauce, 1/2 egg, 13 g ground flax, 35 g tuna, some pepper, 1/2 tbsp olive oil), Peach
Meal 2: Wrap (Tortilla WW HF, 4 oz top loin, lettuce, 2 tbsp ff sour cream, 2 tbsp hot sauce), 2 cups broccoli flourets
Meal 3: Pancakes (1/2 cup CC, 1/3 tablespoon ground flax, 3/4 cup oats, 1 egg, 4 whites, cinnamon, stevia), 10 Spears Asparagus
Meal 4:  1.5 Servings of Tuna Cassarole (1/2 cup cc, 15 g oats, .2 tbsp Worcestshire sauce, 1/2 egg, 13 g ground flax, 35 g tuna, some pepper, 1/2 tbsp olive oil), Plum
Meal 5: PWO Shake (1/2 cup oats, banana, ON Choc Whey)
Meal 6: 3/4 cup ff cc, 1.5 tbsp pb
Water Intake: 4000 ml
Calories: 2447 

*Workout*
DB Rows: 4 x 8 @ 30 (8/8/8/8)
Lat Pull Downs: 4 x 8 @ 85 (8/8/8/8)
Close Grip Pull Downs: 2 x 10 @ 115 (10,10)
Hammer Curls 3 x 8 @ 30 (8/8/8)
Barbell Curl: 3 x 10 @ 55 (10/8/5)

-I am going out of town tonight and will not have another log up till Monday.  On Monday i will start posting again. Calories prolly 400 or so more than wanted today. Im trying to stay around 2000 but ill have to adjust my meals to fit in the PWO shake somewhere.  Wohooo can't wait to do legs next week .  Next weeks workouts will have 4 days instead of 2


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 13, 2007)

Meal 1: 1 whole 5 whites, 2 plums, multivitamin, 2 fish oil
Meal 2: Potato, 1 cup grapes, 3/4 cup peas, 4 oz chicken, 3 fish oil, 1 cup milk
Meal 3:  ww Spaghetti with 93% lean beef and no sugar added sauce, 1/2 cup apple sauce, Broccoli, 1 cup milk
Meal 4: 1 cup cc, 2 tbsp peanut butter

- Woke up late and went to bed early today.   .  
Calories: 1748
Water: 2000 ml


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 20, 2007)

*Monday:*
Bench Press: 135 8,8,8,7
Inc DB Press: 35 8,8,8,8 *increase to 40
SkullCrushers: 55 8,8,8 
Dips: Went slow and got 9 and then 8

*diet has been good, ate around 2000 calories today maybe a tad more
-Got a new gym membership today and am very excited!  
Weight=152.4


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 21, 2007)

*Tuesday*
DB Rows: 4 x 8 @ 40 (8/8/8/7)
Lat Pull Downs: 3 x 8 @ 85 (8/8/8) 1 x 8 @ 100 (8) *increase to 100
Close Grip Pull Downs: 2 x 10 @ 115 (10,10) *increase to 130
Hammer Curls 3 x 8 @ 30 (8/8/8) *increase to 35
Barbell Curl: 3 x 10 @ 55 (10/10/10) *increase to 60


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 23, 2007)

*Friday*

_Deadlifts_: 4 x 8 @ 133 (8,8,8,8) *first time doing deads.....i like them , increase weight
_Thigh Extensions_: 3 x10 @ 70(10/10/10) *increase 
_Standing calves_: 4 x12 @ 65 (12/12/12/12) - had a hard time balancing...stay at same weight and try again next week
_Hamstring curls_: 3 x 10 @ 85 (10/10/10)


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> <----- Me



That is how I pictured you......


----------



## goob (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> That is how I pictured you......


 
You mean, you pictured him lined up through the sights......


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Apr 1, 2007)

*Saturday:*
Bench Press: 135 8,8,8,6
Inc DB Press: 40 8,8,8,6 
SkullCrushers: 60 8,8,8 
Dips: 11 and 8


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Apr 1, 2007)

*Sunday*
DB Rows: 4 x 8 @ 40 (8/8/8/7)
Lat Pull Downs: 3 x 8 @ 100 (8/8/6)
Close Grip Pull Downs: 2 x 10 @ 130 (10,10) 
Hammer Curls 1 x 8 @ 35, 2 x 8 @ 30
Barbell Curl: 3 x 10 @ 60 (10/8/7) 
Planks: 3 x 45 sec -These were done on saturday but the edit feature is gone


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Apr 4, 2007)

*Tuesday*
Squats: 4 x 8 @ 135.....increase weigt to 145
Thigh extention: 3 x 8 @ 85
Hamstring Curl: 3 x 8 @ 100
SLDL:  3 x 8 around 75....continue working on flex so these have better form and increase weight next week
Standing Calves: No time...add to tomorrows workout


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Apr 4, 2007)

*TUESDAY*
Squats: 4 x 8 @ 135.....increase weigt to 145
Thigh extention: 3 x 8 @ 85
Hamstring Curl: 3 x 8 @ 100
SLDL:  3 x 8 around 75....continue working on flex so these have better form and increase weight next week
Standing Calves: No time...add to tomorrows workout


----------

